# Riding bicycle in the streets of Abu Dhabi?



## wha (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm wondering how much is Abu Dhabi bicycle friendly city? I know there are some cycling trails here and there, but that's not what I mean. You see, I'm from Bratislava, Slovakia and here I can pretty much ride my bike almost anywhere I want. I just put my helmet on and take my mountain bicycle on a ride around the city. I can ride on pavements, most roads, parks, dirt roads etc. As long as I don't endanger anyone, all is good. Of course I don't ride it on main roads and speedways and I'm very cautious and considerate cyclist to the pedestrians, but I simply like to enjoy freedom and explore new places. Is it possible to ride a bicycle like this in Abu Dhabi as well? Is it possible to explore Abu Dhabi on a bicycle?

Thank you a bunch!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

wha said:


> Hi, I'm wondering how much is Abu Dhabi bicycle friendly city? I know there are some cycling trails here and there, but that's not what I mean. You see, I'm from Bratislava, Slovakia and here I can pretty much ride my bike almost anywhere I want. I just put my helmet on and take my mountain bicycle on a ride around the city. I can ride on pavements, most roads, parks, dirt roads etc. As long as I don't endanger anyone, all is good. Of course I don't ride it on main roads and speedways and I'm very cautious and considerate cyclist to the pedestrians, but I simply like to enjoy freedom and explore new places. Is it possible to ride a bicycle like this in Abu Dhabi as well? Is it possible to explore Abu Dhabi on a bicycle?
> 
> Thank you a bunch!


Yes - if you like the heat and humidity for 6 months of the year!


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

I wouldn't consider Abu Dhabi as bike friendly. There are limited cycle friendly areas and besides the heat most of the year round, the traffic is the biggest obstacle... the majority of cars speed and drive erratically which explains the non existence of bikes on the roads here.


----------

